# What do you guys think of this video?



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

And especially the comment that hedgehogs are "excellent swimmers"? From around almost 1:20 to 5:45 that hedgehog just floats unmoving on it's back. They're all baby talking it and tell saying he's a good boy but he doesn't seem very happy to me. :/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The owners of this hog are awesome people.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks a heck of a lot like abuse to me. I'm a lifeguard and super paranoid about anything being around water- did you see how many times/how long he was under the water? With his ears and nose completely submerged. He was also incredibly overweight, his owners clearly have no idea what they are doing.

On a side note, I am not a perfect owner, and don't claim to be, but it's not hard to know that this is wrong.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Shming is one of those rare hedgehogs who love water.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah... Shming is known to compete against Michael Phelps from time to time in swimming.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

It looks like there is a little raised platform for Shming to step on if he doesn't feel like swimming anymore. There are a couple of times I might have helped him get his head above the water, but overall he looks like he is loving it! I wish Brillo enjoyed bath time this much!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Shming's owners were great, and it's obvious that he does enjoy being in the water. However, I hate it when people see this video, because automatically they assume that hedgehogs "can float on their backs" and "love water". Not the case, this video is a rare exception and unfortunately gives a lot of people bad ideas.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've spoken personally to the owners of Shming (I believe they are two sisters), and they've always been very helpful about hedgehog care/behavior questions. They know quite a bit, and I believe they are active members of the Hedgehog Welfare Society, etc.

Shming is a very rare hedgie in that he loves water. But if he were paranoid, I don't think he'd go on his back like that. I'd imagine a lot more panicking behavior like excessive pooping, etc. I would personally never try this with any of my hogs, simply because I don't feel confident that either of my hogs would enjoy it very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

its kinda rare but maizy love the water. she has a blast in the tub. she pushes the rubber duck around with her nose.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

He doesn't appear to be flailing around or anything. He flips on his back on his own then flips back over. It appears that there is a platform low enough that he could step up on easily. I would expect more panicking if he were unhappy. He does appear to be extra large, that could be from high fat food or it could be from lower metabolism, joint problems, or thyroid problems. Swimming is a low impact exercise, and if he likes it, then I would think that it could only be good for him. Izzy hates water and tries to climb up my arm and up the side of the sink. I didn't see any of that occurring in this video. There are many mammals that can instinctually hold their breath to swim underwater. I don't think that is a concern either. I didn't see him gasp for air at all when he came up. The only thing I saw wrong with the video was the length of the clip. I love hedgie video's but at some point, you look at the time and say, when is it over?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, well I am glad to know that Schming has good owners and actually did love to swim! I do agree that it gives new hedgie owners bad ideas about hedgehogs swimming though. I would never try that with Diggory, he is terrified of the water.


----------

